
Three ways to build an ecommerce business to 500m in revenues - sharpshoot
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/03/16/three-ways-to-build-an-ecommerce-business-to-500m-in-revenues/
======
immad
Is there much to learn from that article? I guess what he says about branding
is interesting, but it seems way to simplistic.

Take amazon for example which he puts into the first category. Its not
appropriate, they apply themselves accross multiple category not just books
and there marketplace (and some other products) are more like a service than
ecommerce. Also he gives netflix as another example, I am thinking DVDs have
high markups and there rental structure makes them again a bad example.

My real issue with this and his previous article is that its way to over
simplified and doesnt give that much useful info except to say don't pick a
market thats too small. Am i missing the point?

